# 18 and under hockey tournament



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We have the 18 and under international tournament here in Fargo the past week.Canada was number 1 in their pool and the USA number 2 in theirs.They played last night in the semi-finals at new UP hockey arena here in Fargo before a packed house.USA scored 2 goals in the final period to beat Canada 2-1.

USA plays Russia for the gold tomorrow.Excellent game.Lots of credit to both teams and all their followers. :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The quality of play from most of the teams has been great. The game last night was one I will remember for a long, long, time! Cannot explain the feeling of electricity that was in the air, and 5000 fans of which most where US supporters rocked the UP center!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have our tickets for Sunday's match up and can hardly wait!!!!!!!


----------

